# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Sig Service] Jerbab's Sig Service

## Nemorosa

Hello, doing signatures for Contributors, donators and "higher ranks".


This thingy here should show my skill level (somewhat)



(clicky)


Please use this for requests, and I will do them as quick as I can.

* Name on Sig:
Render:
Size:
Font:
Colors:
Description:

**PROVIDE PICTURES FOR RENDERS BECAUSE I DON'T FEEL LIKE SPENDING HALF AN HOUR FINDING DECENT PICS

AND IF YOU REQUEST A DAMN SIGNATURE CHECK BACK AND USE IT, AND IF YOU DONT WANT TO USE IT ATLEAST _TELL_ ME!!
*

----------


## Chenquie

Nice man! Thank you for this service!

----------


## Nemorosa

No one wants a sig? ;<

----------


## Eski

Name on Sig: Yasha
Render: Gothic/Abstarct
Size: 400x250
Font: 
Colors: Prink/Baby Blue
Description: Anything you think would look good with those colors, I dont want any images. If a image would enhance the signature put a Jewelcrafting or a Paladin spell icon on it.

----------


## Guzey

Name on Sig: Guzey
Render: abstract
Size: banner length
Font: old english
Colors: blue/ black
Description: shoop da woop 

 <---- the face and lazer is the essence of shoop da woop

----------


## Submit

* Name on Sig: Submit
Render: New School ( Like technology type things, Futuristic )
Size: Banner Size and mini Avatar size version if u can 
Font: Hip sorta futuristic font
Colors: Neon blue mainly, but some others like black and etc.
Description: Razer | For Gamers. By Gamers.™ | Gaming Hardware at the top right of this website there is a pic of 3 snakes. I want that in the center of my sig and i want the snakes to glow neon blue. Also i want the background black. Thanks for the sig, much love ~Submit
*

----------


## Stephen Colbert

Hmph... I need a new sig XD
Name: Auron
Render:Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Saren - Mass Effect

Size: Don Care XD
Font: Don Care XD
Colors: Don Care XD
Other: Just have fun! I find the best siggies are made by people who enjoy what they are doing ^^.

----------


## Remahlól

Nothing to request from me, but that's a great picture you posted there. (The one with McGrady.)

----------


## Nemorosa

Thanks, will do all of the requests 2nd january!

----------


## Eski

Thanks! 

And happy new year!

----------


## Nemorosa

God I'm so sorry for my laziness, I will get right on the sigs!

Sigs: (Still want yours, Guzey?)









Sorry if they're bad. >.<

Oh, and thank you sooo much for the rep, Remah! <3

----------


## Eski

Does that say Nasha? >.> +rep

----------


## EliMob441

can you tell me what font you used for aurons and submits and ill give you 4 rep :>

----------


## Nemorosa

> Does that say Nasha? >.> +rep


Nope, it's Yasha. the font is just a bit odd, would you like a new font?

Eli, it's called "manu".

----------


## EliMob441

> Nope, it's Yasha. the font is just a bit odd, would you like a new font?
> 
> Eli, it's called "manu".


rep'd ya!!!!

----------


## Nemorosa

> rep'd ya!!!!


Thanks! <3

----------


## Pragma

* Name on Sig: insanesk8123
Render: I dont have one but the general theme is a blue color like my name
Size: regular size, like the one I have now
Font: You decide
Colors: Look at render 

+2rep

*

----------


## Nemorosa



----------


## Pragma

I like it alot, thanks

----------


## Nemorosa

Good!  :Smile:  (Be honest though ^^)

----------


## Pragma

no seriously man this is exatily what i was lookin for, im gonna put your name in my sig i.e. by Jerbab


wtf! it says "You cannot give reputatino to this post so i went to your other thread and tried and it still wont let me

----------


## Eski

> Nope, it's Yasha. the font is just a bit odd, would you like a new font?
> 
> Eli, it's called "manu".


Please? Sorry  :Frown:

----------


## Nemorosa

> Please? Sorry


Sure, hold on.

insanesk8123, I think you have to rep a post outside the graphics section.

EDIT: Better? >.<

----------


## Blindgunner

*Name on Sig: Blindgunner*
*Render: Not sure but red and flamey with a rouge with his weapons out*
*Size: 500x150*
*Font: Modius Fridgid or something like that
Colors: Red and black* 

*Thanks man*

----------


## Pragma

k, ill try Jerbab

edit: ya you were right

----------


## Cheesy

* Name on Sig: Wave
Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Dirge of Cerberus 
Size: 500x100
Font: Don't care
Colors: Don't Care
Description: Somewhat like aurons.

Good luck, +rep will come your way! If you do ofc 
*

----------


## Nemorosa

Starting on yours now, Wave.

----------


## Cheesy

awesome  :Big Grin:  +rep

----------


## Nemorosa

Bahh, hope you like it >.>

----------


## Cheesy

Awesome  :Smile:  Much love, good job

----------


## Eski

Its kind of big, can you shrink it a bit? 

sorry  :Frown:

----------


## Nemorosa

> Its kind of big, can you shrink it a bit? 
> 
> sorry


You told me to use that size. >.>

----------


## Pimpin_N0ob

* Name on Sig: Pimpin_N0ob
Render: Can I have a horde symbol in bottom left and a BE pally w/ a cool shield and t4 looking like he's blocking behind the text
Size: medium?
Font: something that looks horde like
Colors: background just black
Description: ??

And I will give you rep as soon as I spread some around
*

----------


## Blindgunner

Sick man i loove my sig

----------


## Nemorosa

Pimpin, please get me some pics.

----------


## Pimpin_N0ob

Horde - http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...aeda/horde.gif
and give me a couple mins to make the char

----------


## Nemorosa

Mkay, just so you guys know. I've now gotten Photoshop CS3, allowing me to use more brushes so my work should improve.

----------


## Pimpin_N0ob

amd the pally is at
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...3145/block.jpg

lol sorry got distracted by posting something else

----------


## Nemorosa

First of all I would just like to say that this is the first thing I ever even touched with CS3! So I wanted to experiment a bit, so I'm sorry if it's not what you wanted.

----------


## Pimpin_N0ob

thats sexy

I'll +rep as soon as I spread some around

----------


## Nemorosa

Cool.

My new sig, if anyone cares :P

----------


## kate1

*Name on Sig: Kate1, a little emulator with little guids
Render:http://justnaruto.free.fr/ichiruto/histoire-naruto.jpg
Size: normal sig size
Font:something cool
Colors: some dark couluors
Description: I want naruto (the character on picture) to look like a kind of demon, an evil guy.*

----------


## Nemorosa

Enjoy

----------


## The Metal

Great service, If you have time id like a sig also ^^


Name on Sig: yoda747
Render: http://aycu16.webshots.com/image/375...9468788_rs.jpg
Size: 500x150
Font: Something that fits the render.
Colors: Something that fits the render, preferably dark
Description: Use your imagination, make a theme that fits the render if you can ^^

Thanks alot

----------


## Nemorosa

Hurry up and get out of leecher man.. The sig is done but I'll give it to you once you've 5+ rep.

----------


## The Metal

Ah thats crap :P Everything I know is really already posted.. =[ I would love to see the result tho..

----------


## Nemorosa

Okay, you can have it. But please get out of leecher as quick as possible.

----------


## The Metal

Omfg 0.o So nice! +2 rep now, and more ASAP

EDIT: Wtf?! When I try to rep you I get this message: 
Sorry, you cannot give reputation to this post.

Last time I could rep people...

----------


## Nemorosa

Can't rep in Graphics section, you'll have to rep another post of mine.

----------


## The Metal

Done =D Could you maybe make me a matching Avatar? I dont got CS3 anymore on my PC and I cant handle the Photoshop anyways >.>
Oh and could you maybe make the white background thing on the signature the collor of the MMOwned background so it smoothly matches? =D

----------


## Nemorosa



----------


## Eski

Lol did you change your forum name? for a second I thought someone came in and stole your thread!

----------


## Nemorosa

Nope, this is a thief.

----------


## Atomic

nvm.......

----------


## The Metal

Thanks alot Nem, but could you maybe make the white background thing on the signature the colour of the MMOwned background so it smoothly matches? And could you remove the white raffle thing on the avatar? =D I repped you 2x but will rep more once I can, Im almost out leacher status now...

----------


## The Metal

Im out of leechers, signature works now ^^ Thanks alot

----------


## V!persting

If u had some time , id like to have one to. Ur work is impressive, i surely will +rep. 

Name: Vipersting
Render: A lich with if possible scholo in background
Size: Any
Font: Any
Colors: Any
Description Sting of the Viper.

----------


## Linkin.Park.

* Name on Sig:* Triple H or HHH
* Render:* http://www.wwe.com/content/media/ima...rs/bio/4751238 or Planet Renders // Renders - Sports Renders/HHH you choose  :Big Grin: 
* Size:* 400 x 130
* Font:* A nice font.
* Colors:* You're the mastermind you should know what colors to use  :Wink: 
* Description:* Make it cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chenquie

* Name on Sig: Auron
Render: warlock and felsteed by ~sandara on deviantART
Size: 425x125
Font: You choose
Colors: You choose
Description: Just make it kinda dark, warlocky
*

----------


## Tinky

*Name: Tinky

Render: http://spinn.svt.se/netstar/docstar/...obros-stor.jpg

Size: 400x120
Font: Something 'Mario', I'm sure you come up with something.

Colors: Green, red, (Blue?)

Discription: Make it look graphic but still Mario. 

Comments: Hope it isn't to hard to do.*

*-Regards Tinky*

----------


## Nemorosa

The Metal, will do it when I have time. vipersting, provide pics please.

----------


## Linkin.Park.

thanks! .

----------


## Verye

Hey, I'd be extremely grateful if you could make a sig for me.

You see, I started a WoW lawyer service, found here: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-ge...-unbanned.html

I'd really like a signature with a title of "The WoW Lawyer", the words "Want to get an account unbanned?" and then below it "Contact me. AIM - The WoW Lawyer".

If you make a sig for me, I will give you rep and give you or any of your friends a completely free unban/advice session.

----------


## Chenquie

Thanks for the sig man <3

----------


## Kurtiz

Can you do an ava for me?
I just want to be kinda grunge and kinda messy.
I want it to say Kurtiz

If you can do that for me. I'd be great full.

----------


## King Shaun

Wow these are really nice mate, please make me one.. 

* Name on Sig: Shaun
Render: Technology type things, and world of warcraft!
Size: Same size as Aurons. Its perfect.
Font: Not really bothered, but yeah, like Aurons! Lol.
Colors: Leave it to you. Your the best.
Description: Like Auron said - People that know what they are doing make them the best. 

Thanks and get back to me straight away matey. This is a great service and I will rep when done!

Many kind regards,
Shaun.
*

----------


## Opirity1

* Name on Sig: Opirity , Opi
 Render: Space stuff , and wii stuffs 
 Size: like Aurons.
 Font: Like tinky's.
 Colors: yellow , green ,blue etc.. rainbow colors 
 Description: no despctition here.



Thankx buddy. rep when done 

PM the sig to me 
*

----------


## Nemorosa

You guys didn't prove pics so sorry if it's not what you wanted. After I start working I kinda just go with the flow, don't really think too much.

----------


## Verye

Sorry I didn't say it earlier. ><

Could I just have some basic background with it? Like, silver with black? Just a flat one background is fine.

----------


## Nemorosa

Meh, you didn't even use the thingy for requesting.
I'll do it tommorow. >.>

----------


## King Shaun

That is really great. I am soo impressed.  :Smile: 

Thanks alot mate, rep for you..

Keep up the good service.

Many kind regards,
Shaun.

----------


## Nemorosa

No problemo.

Verye, can you be a bit more specific because I don't really understand. Gonna make it as soon as you reply.

----------


## ZexZ

Name on Sig: ZeXz
Render: not sure what this is >< 
Size: Well fit to the area for normal sig
Font: 12-20 what ever looks best
Colors: Black and silver
Description: a cool fade effect and some other cool effects that you think could really make this one of a kind ^^ idk to me idc what you do with it as long as it looks good ill +rep  :Smile: 

I play a blood elf hunter and human pally so get one of them in there xD i think pally would be cool but what erver works mate

Ill PM ya also

----------


## Nemorosa

Superfly, you'll have to name a size. Banners can be different sizes.. >.>

And I'm tired of people requesting then not using it, if you don't like it just say so. Annoying to waste my time like this.

And seriously guys, start providing pictures.. >.>

----------


## The Metal

> The Metal, will do it when I have time. vipersting, provide pics please.


 
Not needed anymore, I followed a Tut and I made my own sig ^^ Thanks tho.

----------


## [ Prototype ]

*Name on Sig:* Pvpede
* Render:* http://www.idesignagency.com/images/...ilwork_001.gif
* Size:* Same as my current signature ..
* Font:* Go and find one that matches
* Colors:* Go and find one that matches 
* Description:* Please, only the logo itself. Not the text. Thanks

----------


## Yozka

Name on Sig: Yozka
Render: ??
Size: um normal
Font: What ever you find kinda cool  :Big Grin: 
Colors: same as above  :Big Grin: 
Description: I woud like something with a bit of a warrior stile and with my name flashing or glowning..

----------


## Szharz

Name on Sig: Szharz
Render: Lightning / shock / Rain / Storm / thunder,. 
Size: Normal size, just like Razhols,.
Font: Your coise
Colors: Gray / Blue / White
Description: ''Will you Survive?''

Links that will help
http://www.lightningsmiths.com/light...htning_010.jpg
http://www.easyelements.com/image-fi...-example-1.jpg
http://www.bigfoto.com/themes/nature...tning-2a7z.jpg
http://www.moonraker.com.au/techni/lightning.jpg
http://static.flickr.com/27/56927259_3ac3cfc322_m.jpg
http://www.menneske-bolig-trivsel.dk/images/torden.jpg
http://www.fireplace.dk/files/uid3/lyn1.jpg

Now you can choose and be creative, Thank you so much  :Big Grin:

----------


## Verye

Ok, sorry, I'll be more specific:

Name on Sig: I want the text to say "The WoW Lawyer", and below it, "Need an account unbanned? I am an expert on Blizzard's rules, policies, and methods.", and under that, "AIM = TheWoWLawyer *Some space here* MSN = [email protected]"

So, 3 lines total:

The WoW Lawyer
Need an account unbanned? I am an expert on Blizzard's rules, policies, and methods.
AIM = TheWoWLawyer *Some space here* MSN = [email protected]


I know that's kind of long. Tell me if it's too long to fit.

Render: 

You can resize/crop/stretch the render to make it more horizontal and to fit all the text.

Size: Hmmm....maximum signature size, I suppose, to fit all the text.
Font: I like the font you used for the rudimentary signature you made for me a few days ago.
Colors: Dark red with a black outline for the first one. Green, like you did in the other sig, for the second line. Orange and blue for the AIM and MSN contacts.
Description: Want it to be kind of professional looking.

Thanks.

----------


## Vanz

Ooooh, I love photoshop but never had the time or skill to create my own decent looking one.

* Name on Sig: Vanz
Render: An undead rogue in decent gear? If you need an exact image I'll find one.
Size: Basing the sizing off of Auron's, not as tall, but quite a bit wider, and I love the pillar style effect, kind of like a widescreen movie.
Font: Same as Auron's, or something just as modern and cool.
Colors: Dark, but sleek, normally my names Red in signatures though up to you.
Description: Have fun, I don't mind what you come up with, you're the artist, I'm just the customer.

Don't mind if you don't do it either, but either way I'm happy 
Cheers,

<3 Vanz
*

----------


## Nemorosa

Sorry for being so slow on the requests, will do them soon.

----------


## [ Prototype ]

Hurry up xD Can't wait lol :P

----------


## PsycoDisciples

ummmmmmmmmm

----------


## Nemorosa

Pvpede, the link isn't working. ;/

----------


## [ Prototype ]

*Name on Sig:* Pvpede
* Render: http://pvpede.be/imuu/images/102382std.png*
* Size:* 380 x 110 px
* Font:* Go and find one that matches
* Colors:* Go and find one that matches 
* Description:* Please, only the logo itself. Not the text. Thanks

Updated :P

----------


## Slippers

*Hey man, your sigs look great!
I was wondering if you could do one for me. I'll add rep 

**Name on Sig: Silvers

Render: http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k1...7_235337-2.jpg

Size: About the same size as the one I have right now

Font: Anything you can find that looks good ^_^

Colors: Most likely the same as the picture's, blue, white and grey.

Description: If you use WoWModelViewer you can add this link The World of Warcraft Armory and it will upload my gear onto WoWModelViewer. My face is the one on my current sig.

Take the time you need, I'm not in a rush. ^_^
*

----------


## Nemorosa

Too simple?

Slippers, I'm doing yours but can't find a pic and I don't have MV, gief pics plx.

----------


## [ Prototype ]

It's okay for now.
+8 & thanks.

----------


## Nemorosa

Thanks  :Embarrassment: 
I know it's simple but I thought it looked good that way, and it doesn't always need a lot of detail etc. But tell me if you want me to change/add anything.

----------


## Yozka

Nemo, just 1 thing. Could you make it a orc instead?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nemorosa

Get me a good pic then.

And seriously.. state those kind of things in your first post, damn annoying to change it.. especially since I don't save the PSDs

----------


## Vanz

Thanks tonnes, didn't know what to expect and I like it  :Big Grin: 
+2rep

----------


## Yozka

Yeah.. i prolly should have said that.. But thanks for making a cool sign man!

----------


## Szharz

dude thanks for hte sig, but you are missing a ''z'' can u fix it? anyways +rep

----------


## Volcano

First few things, Nemorosa. You got talent, i just have to say, You really got talent. Well here's my request:

Name on Sig: Violetstorm
Render: Ill really like to have some ex-strordinary, or hows it spelled. I Would like something that havent been seen in a signature ever. Or just: 
Planet Renders // Renders - Comic Renders/Wraith
Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Dirge of Cerberus
Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Black mage 2
What ever u think fits me or what u like most.

Size: Normal Signature Size
Font: The best you can find, if its Font text. Then find some electro/wave or just surprise me.
Colors: Silver and Ice Blue
Description: I was think the render in the right corner and then text in the left corner and some brushes. 

Thank you very much!  :Big Grin:

----------


## aggiish

One word to describe your work: Wow!
Therefor I'd like one =)

Name on Sig: Iamaids
Renders: 
Size: Doesn't matter
Font: Pick one. EDIT: Found a nice Font called Scriptina Scriptina Font @ 1001Fonts.com , would be nice =)
Colors: The text in black with the second "a" in red. The sig in black and fiery red/orange.
Description: The eye sort of in the center, maybe a little bit to the left. The text in the top right corner but a little bit closer to the center, and "Made by Nemorosa" in small in the bottom right corner.

----------


## antanee52

Can you do Banners too? Insted of just Sigs?

----------


## Freemanaresos

Name: Zukaku
Background color: Orange/Black/Red
Image: image, picture by - Photobucket
%2Falbums%2Fee235%2FHideFlygon%2FAnime%2FNaruto%2Fnaruto-kyuubi.jpg&searchTerm=naruto%20kyuubi&pageOffset=11

Text: The good in me is what makes the world live in peace

----------


## 2oo7allan2oo7

hey i would like a sig

*Name on Sig: htid* 
*Render:dont mind*
*Size:medium*
*Font:dont mind*
*Colors: dont mind*
*Description: dont mind*

*image:* www.halo3impact.com/.../wallpaper-halo-3-01.jpg

----------


## Earelad

*DELETE SORRY DOUBLE POST!!!!!*

----------


## Earelad

*Name on Sig:__Dragon__ (My real Nick Dont care that my nick here is netland  )*
*Render: Everthing you want*
*Size:Small*
*Font:WoW*
*Colors:Gold 'n' Black*
*Description: Something With World Of Warcraft Tbc Or Wotlk*

----------


## Nemorosa

Sorry it took so long, had a small break.

----------


## sineater213

* Name on Sig: Val
Render: http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/6...scam006ls7.jpg
Size: W:400 L:110
Font: you pick
Colors: you pick
Description: just make it look as awsome as possible thanks in advance
*

----------


## Nemorosa

Actually had a lot of fun making thjis, here ya go;



Oh, and read my first post again I'm only doing sigs for contributors, donators and "higher ranked" people.

----------


## Volcano

Hey! What about mine!?!?!

----------


## Nemorosa

I'll do it later.

----------


## Volcano

> I'll do it later.


SO WHEN IS LATER!? I've Waited 2 Weeks!

----------


## Nemorosa

> SO WHEN IS LATER!? I've Waited 2 Weeks!


Could be a minute, could be 3 months. Not sure tbh.

----------


## Volcano

Well thats nice to know, lol! I could learn to make an better sig on that time you use on yours, i mean i waited for two weeks and u did them after me, but not mine!

----------


## Minimized

Violetstorm... What are you doing? You're "yelling" at a guy who's doing you a favor. Lame, imo.

----------


## Nemorosa

The 3 months part was a joke..

I actually think you were a leecher when you requested, that's why I didn't do it.
And chill, I'll do it when I have time and/or feel like it.

----------


## V!persting

Nemorosa, could u make me sig like yours? but not in white-grey, but dark-blue-black  :Big Grin:  and it should say V!persting. Srry for the odd request but i almost fell in love with ur sig xD

----------


## Shinyshoes

> Nemorosa, could u make me sig like yours? but not in white-grey, but dark-blue-black  and it should say V!persting. Srry for the odd request but i almost fell in love with ur sig xD


That is an EPIC Sig, I have to agree  :Smile:

----------


## Nemorosa

Violetstorm, I wont do you one because you were such an ass in the past days. (Not just in this thread)

Yes I can viper, but I will do it on saturday because I will be with my girlfriend until then.  :Smile:

----------


## V!persting

Allright, super! thanks , i already raped you , so ill have to spread first  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nemorosa

> Allright, super! thanks , i already raped you , so ill have to spread first


You can rape me anytime you want.  :Smile: 
I'll start on it now, but I may not be able to finish it until saturday.

----------


## xram7

Name on Sig: PAINKILLER
Render: Gothic/Abstarct
Size: any good & big size  :Smile: 
Font: Gothic
Colors: Black / Neon Yellow
Description: use your imagination, seen your sigs, you rock man  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nemorosa

Managed to finish it, hope you like it. Can make changes on saturday if you want.  :Smile:

----------


## V!persting

Woah! super! thank you a lot  :Embarrassment:  need to spread da rep first. its super.

----------


## xram7

> Name on Sig: PAINKILLER
> Render: Gothic/Abstarct
> Size: any good & big size 
> Font: Gothic
> Colors: Black / Neon Yellow
> Description: use your imagination, seen your sigs, you rock man



kindly requesting..... again  :Frown:

----------


## redrope

nice, hope i can get one!

----------

